# PixelBeetle - stream the desktop over CITP/MSEX from Mac OS X



## Lars Wernlund (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi all,

Just wanted to let you know I've written an app that streams the Mac OS X desktop over CITP/MSEX. Useful if you need to get your video into a visualizer but aren't running a CITP/MSEX compatible media server / software.

The link is: LewLight - Blog

Cheers,
Lars


----------

